# Hgh Fragment 176-191



## heady muscle (Sep 2, 2015)

For those of you that have used it, please tell me the pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 2, 2015)

save your money man.  other put it towards other compounds.......1, your going need to find legit stuff, which has become hard to do.  2, your going to need to pin 3-4x ED.  

albuterol, low doses of T3, winny, mast, etc.  or the just dieting and Hard cardio ED


----------



## heady muscle (Sep 2, 2015)

I appreciate your thoughts. I may get some for very cheap (if not free). Believe me I wouldn't bother otherwise. I am running Grey Tops right now. Once I stop those, I was going to run the Fragment. Only if the price is right.
Thanks again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 3, 2015)

its more fatloss then a GH booster.  you need to fast during the day and pin often.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 3, 2015)

Man 3-4x a day is way too much for my liking. No thanks

Wouldn't a better diet be better


----------



## baitslinger (Sep 3, 2015)

It's great an hour or two prior to fasted cardio. It jacks lypolysis big time.


----------



## heady muscle (Sep 4, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> It's great an hour or two prior to fasted cardio. It jacks lypolysis big time.


How many IU's PWO and/day?


----------



## baitslinger (Sep 4, 2015)

200 ug (micrograms) If you reconstitute a 2 mg vial with 2 ml, then one pre cardio dose is 0.2ml = 20 IU


----------



## baitslinger (Sep 4, 2015)

For me, wake up, dose 0.2 ml, drink 2 cups of black coffee,  then do 20-25 mins of HIIT, followed by 20-30 mins of LISS. It burns pure fat and you keep your.muscle. No more than 3x per.week. I also do GHRP + GHRH pre and post. No carbs for a few hours after your cardio workout also helps to get ripped. Give it a shot.


----------

